#   160

## UY3IG

-     :idontnow:   ::confused::    80     .          160    .       .      160     ,      .   ,       ,        ( ).       ,    .       " " .      .      ?        -   50 .   .          ?     .     .    75 . :idontnow:  :um:

----------

?

----------

50       75        , , MFJ929B.     .
       ,     .

----------


## UY3IG

rwcd,        -     .   - .       .  ,    -  .       -      160     :       3 - 4 .     :        . .
    " ".   - 44  ( , ).       - 44. ,       - 3,5 .   - 31. ""     .      ?      ,  ?            .

----------


## ..

**    ,   
  -  ,  
,    .

----------


## rwcd

,      ...    ,      .           2-3  ,    .           ,       160,  - ...    ,   ...     ,   .   ...

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

.   .           .      45 .  35 .       .            150 .    ,    . ,       ,   ,     .         .      .

----------


## UY3IG

, .

----------


## UY3IG

**:       160   ?  :     ,   Extended Dipole -    52,25       13   ,   .    75 .    160          .     .  -     ? -    ?

----------


## EW1DX

*ur3iag*
   ?
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=15442
 :   -     :Very Happy:

----------


## VElkin

,    160         ,    .         ,    20...25   ,        ,     DX QSO.       ,    .          ,      .    ,       .     ,   160- ,    -     .      ( 1)          2,2 .   -  20 .        .       .          . 

          (  DL7AB),       KB   " "  , ,  [].    .             ,      ,      ,          .  ,    ,             :  -  ,  -   . 



 ,       

 160 80 40 20 15 10 
I 1,05 3,5 4,25 4,05 4,3 3,8 
II 1,1 1,1 1,5 1,3 1,55 1,05 


    ( II)          .          158 ,     .         75 .         (    )  . 

    ,    .      ( 1208020)   50-2  10  (    ) .            15           1 '.      ,   - .          . 

     ,     ,   12    .  - ,     45    4  ( 8...10 )      3,5 .           160- .          ( 156 )  ,        .   ,      .       ,        ,     .   ,   -         ,         ,     ,   []   " ".         ,           .        0,75 ,  .   ,       .               ,       160 . 

,  ,     ,             .        160-         . ,   ,      , . .    ,   .  ,       , . .   ,     ,        "". 

      .   160        1000                  ,     106 .               ,              27 .   80  40      ,  "INVERTED V", W3DZZ    7 .          ,   ( 12 )      "INVERTED V"  W3DZZ.        2000              5. 

         14-28 .                      .   DX QSO      ,         ,-   . 

  " ",           3,7...3,8 ,         . 

.  (UA3QA). .  . (UW3QR) 



 . .- ., "", 1967. (" ", . 637). 

( 2/89)

----------


## Set-up

> .  (UA3QA). .  . (UW3QR) ( 2/89)


     ,-
,  , - , -

----------


## Set-up

> EW1CA   Delta Loop 80       Set-up,    . 
> 
>   , ** 600  +   -140. 
> 
>  ,        TVI,     . EW1MM.


*!* 

    .         . ,     ,    ,      . 

   ,    . ,  ,  - http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=15646 

,    , -     ::  

, 73!

----------


## unname

,      150-200

----------


## ew1mm

> ,      150-200


   ,    ?
,             ,        .
           .
 , ,   .

----------


## unname

sr-71
         .
  ,  ,      ,       -     + ,      
 ?           .
           2 75.
   ?        0.15 ?

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## ew1mm

> ? :help:


*ur3iag :
    .    75 .* 
    ,        .
 .

            .
     300 ? 
  ,      ,    ,         .

C       ,    , ..    .
 .
   500...1000      ,     -            .
.

----------


## UY3IG

*ew1mm*: ,      .      .    .      . : 160 -   .    .    .    .
 80 -     .     .
 40 -   - .    .   - .  .
 20 -    .   ,    , -  .   - .
 15 -   ,   ,   . .   -  .    . 
 10  -   ,      .  -    .   -  .    .  
   - Z-match.      2/ 75  .   -    .    ?       -  .  ( )   /.    160.      .     .     .

----------

?  .
     inv-V     (    ).
52       80-   .
     L=20,2     
6A,3T,3Q,UN7,9A, 5    .

----------


## VElkin

> *VElkin* -  ,       .


  ,   ,   ???

----------


## VElkin

7 .  ,       84 ,       ,     -130,    .       1.0.   160 .

----------


## sr-71

...
    80- +  1/4   160.
     .   
    160   (  ).

----------


## UY3IG

*sr-71*, ,    .   -  .

----------


## Set-up

> ,      150-200


 1979 .      _(  , .4 )_.   ,  20    _(      )_    .   .       .        ,     .

.      . 

 ,            .    ?

       ?

, 73!

----------


## ew1mm

> *     .*
>    ,   ,            -200,       100 =200        ?
> 
>  ,              , ..   ,        -200      ,      ()     .
>    ? 
> EW1MM.


    ? 
   ,       ?
  ,           ,   ,        .
      . :wink:

----------


## R3BU

*ur3iag*
        .     160. 160   1-      .   -   ,    - .   3.6 ,7.0,14   "" .  , .   DX. -        . ,       ,.    -.  -   -    .          - - 5-10,  ,   ,  -      -- .         .       600 ,   ,       .     ,,    ..   (  )    2:1,  R    110  .70  .

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

*ew1mm*
        .   . ,  ,        . ..     .       ,       ,    ,         . ..   ,       ,    ,  .
         .

----------


## EU1TX

!
1      160,   ,    .
2                 .
 :
1.       160,        (      ) 
2.       ,       80.           ,          ,            ,           ,        !
3.      ,         ,                   

    160   ,                   60    45,   .       4   75     60.         ( ),    .         160    100 .         .  :Very Happy:

----------


## ew1mm

> *ew1mm*
>         .   . ,  ,       . ..     .       ,       ,    ,         . ..   ,       ,    ,  .
>          .


 ,                         -200.
       . 
 ,     ,  -        .
-           .

----------


## UY3IG

**, ,      ,    . :             75          .        .   Z-match.
           Z-match.  .
*Set-up*,   ! ,    .

----------


## ew1mm

15-30       ,      -200  .

*-200:*
  100   ,            .
     ,    ,    .

----------


## ew1mm

> **, ,      ,    . :             75          .        .   Z-match.
>            Z-match.  .
> *Set-up*,   ! ,    .


 ,          Extended Dipole    .
         .
 -  (!)  " "  "-"?
* Z-match*   , ..    .
Z-match  , EW1SW. 
   .   .

----------

> .
> 1.        ,        ,      1:4   . (D>=80mm),   600...2000,    ,  .   .


,        -     ,     ?    .   -    .     -    ?      .             (. 3-4   ).      ,     , ,   50. .

----------


## UY3IG

*ew1mm*,     -.  - 1   ,    .      ,      . .       ,   .       ,   .

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## ew1mm

> *ew1mm*,     -.  - 1   ,    .      ,      . .       ,   .       ,   .


        ?
* Z-match*   ,   ?

   Lloyd Butler, VK5BR:
THE SIMPLE Z MATCH TUNER SIMPLIFIED:
http://users.tpg.com.au/users/ldbutl...CoilZMatch.htm

*Modifications to the Single Coil Z Match for 1.8 MHz:*
http://users.tpg.com.au/users/ldbutl...oilZ1.8MHz.htm

:
    ?

----------


## ew1mm

...
,  Z-match   Z-match Lloyd Butler, VK5BR.
 Z-match'    ,    ...  :Crazy:  
   ,      160        ?
        ?

----------


## UY3IG

Levy.

----------

> .
> 1.        ,        ,      1:4   . (D>=80mm),   600...2000,    ,  .   .


*,*  
,      (   25 )?       ? .

----------

> .
>      - 1:4     ""?  "" .
>  : 
>    /  (  -140, =1 )     60**. -  .


 ,    .

----------

> *ua3asr (): 
>        ,        ,      1:4   . (D>=80mm),   600...2000,    ,  .   .* 
> - 1:4     ,    ""   .  
>       ""  ?


,   !   -       . 2 ,    ? .
:        ,   :Very Happy:  .

----------


## RZ3DOH

:

  1:4           ,   600,           1.3 (1.5-35 ),             ,    / ,   20.75.        ,   .      80   (  160)   ,   100 :
   1.  ,      50 ,  45,   2   ,     ,      .   "" ,         ..,   ..
   2.  ,  ,     150 ,  22 ,    50    ,    2,5   ,  ,    .        .
   3.  ,       Z-match.  ,       ,       ,   -      ..

     1:4     (      ),    ,   ,     .       ,    .
                 (    ),      ,     ,          ( 3   ).

----------


## ut7ub

?
    .

----------


## RZ9CJ



----------


## ua5aa

...  ... 1 .  :Smile:

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> RZ9CJ:      .         .


,  .        .        .    ,  -   .
       .     " "   ""  ,     .

----------


## ew1mm

> ,   ! 
>   -       . 2 ,    ? .
> :        ,   .


,    ,      .
,        ,  -      . 
,      .

----------

> :
> 
>   1:4           ,   600,           1.3 (1.5-35 ),             ,    / ,   20.75.        ,   .      80   (  160)   ,   100 :
>       2.  ,  ,     150 ,  22 ,    50    ,    2,5   ,  ,    .        .


,         . ,     - - ,   ** .     ,     . 2  -  , ,     \  . .

----------

> - 1:4         1,8    .   - 12...14. 
>            . 
> 
>   .
>   ,      ?   ?


,  27 .      ,  -    .      ,   .      (   2 ,     ),      .   , , 4   50   .  Yaesu FT1000MP.    ( 100).   -      ( ),   .    . .

----------

> -      ( ) 
> 
> 
>  http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=15646


*Set-up*
.

----------


## ew1mm

> ew1mm
> 
> - 1:4         1,8    .   - 12...14. 
>            . 
> 
>   .
>   ,      ?   ?
> 
> 
> ,  27 .      ,  -    .      ,   .      (   2 ,     ),      .   , , 4   50   .  Yaesu FT1000MP.    ( 100).   -      ( ),   .    . .


       .  :  :  
   ?
    ?
  , , ...
     ?
 ?

 :_"     ."_ 
 ?  -      .

 :"    ".
  .   ,     . ?  ?

* :
    ,     . 2 .* 
 : "     ?
  ?"
_
 :
",  27 .      (   2 ,     ),      "._
 .   :!:

----------


## ew1mm

> ew1mm               (   ),   .    -.  ,   .       .        .      20-21        ?


 -   ,   ? ,   -     ,    -140    , 
  . :wink:

    .
 .
   -250           ?

----------


## R0SBD

.   ,    ,  : http://www.xs4all.nl/~pa0fri/ATU/Anttuners.htm
 ,  ,          ?
     ( ) 1:4  1:1 -   (~ 1,5-3 )  : http://www.xs4all.nl/~pa0fri/Ant/Balun/balun.htm
 : http://www.xs4all.nl/~pa0fri/Ant/antennes.htm

----------


## ew1mm

,     ,  .
  PA0FRI.
      ,   .
    ,            .
,        ,        .
   ,       -   .
       ,  ,            ,   *120* .

    -250  ,          ,       . 
,    , ..   ,         .

   -5     1  .

----------


## ew1mm

100% . 
,      ""  -             .
: 
          ,  
    .  :Crazy:   :!:

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ,      ?


    ,  /  ,       /           1   ,      ,    -   .         ,     .

----------


## ut7ub

> ut7ub
> 
>    ,      ?
> 
> 
>     ,  /  ,       /           1   ,      ,    -   .         ,     .


  . ,   .    ,  ,       .       -     .
    .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,   .


  . .
          .       .              ,              . 
       ,           .  ,    ,        .       ,   .  ,          .




> -


   . ,  ,         .       ,      .                    .    .




> ,     .


             .. -            .   .
              .  ,     .        .
        .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> **    .  ,     .        .
>         .


         .

----------

> .  ,     .


   ?        -     ?

----------


## Amw

*RZ3DOH
...   -   .*
*Vlad UR 4 III
   . ,  ,        .*
*RZ3DOH* -  ,     . ,       ,    ,    ,           . 

*...Vlad UR 4 III   . 
    ,    .*
 ...     SK    ... 
 :Crazy:

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

*RZ3DOH*
   .
_              .  ,     ._
   ,   .



> Vlad UR 4 III ():
> 
>               .  ,     . 
> 
>    ?        -     ?


- ,        .    ,  *ur3iag*    30 , 20:24.
        . ,     .      . ,           90˚     . ,   .    +,   .   -  -.       90˚.                  .

----------


## ew1mm

> [b]
>  ...     SK    ...


  SK, ..  ( ), -     . 
   .
    SK (Silent Key),   ,    .
   Vlad'a   - .
    Vlad'a,      ,       .

----------


## ut7ub

> .     -    ,  :x   .     ** .             .         .  . .


          .    - 118 .

----------


## Amw

*Vlad UR 4 III
  .     -   .      .  -    .*
       ,     , ..    . ..    ,          ,    ,      ...

     ,      ... .   , ,                   "" -      .

----------


## ew1mm

> ew1mm
> 
> 
>   . 
>    ,      ,                 ?
>   ?  - ?
> 
> 
> ,   .    ,     ,       .      ,    .  ,           .


   ? 
   1990   c      ,   ,   1973   -140    .
,          ?

----------


## ew1mm

> ew1mm
> 
> 
>              .
>     450      1,6 .
> 
> 
>     .


 ?    ?
  IV, GP, Extended Dipole?
 ?        .
   200...600 . 
      -     .
,    450 ,     - 300     .

----------


## ew1mm

> ...  ,   20..30    .


   20-30 ?    ? :wink:

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## ew1mm

.
 300 ,   30 .   10 . 
    .
   80   40-  R.=4000 . 
    - 400      .
   ?    =10-20   .

----------


## ut7ub

to EW1MM
   ,   ,     ?

----------


## ut7ub

,           450      110 ,         ,
  ,    , .        ,   -     ,   .

----------


## Amw

*ew1mm
 600    ,  . 
 300    ,   ...
...          ,       ...*
  - ,      ,             .    .(,    300   ,    600).
       -  .   ,   .    , ,  ,     .        .           . 


*ut7ub
 ,         450      110* 
  ,      .        ...      ,            .


*ew1mm
...,  ,       -200     -    !...
...,             ...*
     ? 
      .           .

----------


## Set-up

> ,           450      110


 


> 110 . 
>         110 ? 
>    ?


,    ,  Delta-Loop, .   . _(   )_   256, -

----------


## R0SBD

.     ,           .        ,     (     -  )            (   -    ,   ) .    ,   .      ,   .     ,      ,     ? 
   ,      .  ,  ,            ,       (   ,   ,   ,     . ,     ).       ,      .
  -200,        (hi,      ),      ,      .

----------


## RZ3DOH

[quote="1958"]    .     ,           .        ,     (     -  )            (   -    ,   ) .    ,   .      ,   .     ,      ,     ? 
   ,      .  ,  ,            ,       (   ,   ,   ,     . ,     ).       ,      .
[quote]
     ,    ,       ,   ,          ,    ,      ,     ,        ,       .          ,    ...

 -     ,         ,     , 1    ,       ,        ,                ,  ,    ,      ...

       86,     22   -75,  Z-mach,             ..                    ..

----------

> **    ,   
>   -  ,  
> ,    .


 6          160    .

  DX- ,        :
- : W2DV, CO6FU  599/599,
- : W7BH,  PY5HOT 57/57,
- 160: LU6QI, PY100JA 579/579,
- 10 : W9RTB 599/599,
- : K7A 599/599,
- 18 : TI2ERS 599/599
-21     .

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------

(   , , -        )   3   .           () .

----------


## ut7ub

> -  *  .      ?  .


   ? -    .
    .

----------


## YuraSanych

*QTH1t*



> 


 -    . :wink:

----------

,     ,     ,     ,  ,      .
,  .
  ?

----------


## ew1mm

> ,     ,     ,     ,  ,      .
> ,  .
>   ?


. 
  ,             .
__   ?
    14172?
EW1MM.

----------


## ew1mm

> .     ,   ,      ..


. 
  ,    . :wink:

----------


## ut7ub

> 3...4        -    ?


       ?

----------

> ,     ,     ,     ,  ,      .
> ,  .
>   ?
> 
> 
> . 
>   ,             .
> __   ?
>     14172?
> EW1MM.


EW1MM  14172     .
 , , ,  .   -,     :-).

----------


## UT5NM

12   .            ,         .  " "    :Wink: , ..     3-4   15-16 !     ,      .   158 ,  12         5  2.5-3         4    5 .     .      .       160  10 .         90  150   ,           .       .    ,   ""       - .    .

----------


## UY3IG

*Dillinger*:    .       .   12        ,       .  .  ...!!?      .     .  -   ?     ,     - .

----------


## EW1SW

To *ur3iag* :

    .
  "" :
1.       3-5 .(  )   .    " "   .
2.     (   )       (1,8-28 )  .         (100-200 .)
     .  ?         .   .1,      .,    -50,75,100.



> ,


3.  ,      ""     .   ()   ...
!
73!

----------

-  delta loop.

----------

> ,     !


,   1947 !
   .

----------


## Set-up

> "":
> 1.       3-5 .(  )   .     " "   .


 ,   1947 .        :Smile:

----------

> *Set-up*
>  47    ?   ...


      ,  .

----------

> ew1mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   
> 
> ...


      ,       : ,          .

    ,       .     . 

  ,  ,  ,   ,        .

   ",   3710 "   .

          : http://www.hamstvo.net/index.htm .   ,      .
 , .
   73  SK!

----------


## EW2CC

TO: ew1mm Gary

     RZ3DK   
      .

----------


## EW2CC

> ,   ,             .
>        -   . ?
> ,  -         100 ,   1 .
>     ,   . .


1   ,             40 - 80         ,   .
   1   ,       
2    1.2  ,    ,  
   -

----------


## EW2CC

TO ew1mm Gary
     RZ3DK (   )

   ??? 

* 
(   )*


*     ,   
1 .   200...300 .* 

      .
   ,   10

----------


## ew1mm Gary

*...       
(   )*
EW2CC :
_   ???_ 
 :
http://forum.qrz.ru/showthread.php?s...31aa3&p=174208

    ,             ,   1,6 .
  . :wink: 

*     ,   
1 .   200...300 .*
EW1CC :
__ 

   ?     ...
   :
http://forum.qrz.ru/showthread.php?s...31aa3&p=174208

EW2CC :
*      .*
   . 
         .
       .
   . 
    100      .

          . 

  ,   ,      *70*      -   .
       . 

C RZ3DK     . 
        , ..  .
         ,    -     ,  ,      .   :  :  

EW2CC :
*     140    ???* 
         -140   
     ,  :
1)   ;
2)    .

     . 
 ,   ,     
,    ,         . :wink:

 :
http://www.rx3akt.narod.ru/shptl.html

*RZ3DK :*
:
_    ,     (     - ) ._

  !

RZ3DK : 
*    ,     (     - ) .          .  ,       1:4   ()    2-  25   .     =1.6  .    ,        1.8   30      1.6
 -  1.8 =1.2;  7.0 =1.1;  18.12 =1.3;  30.5 =1.6
   ?  !!!!  ( ) .*
http://forum.qrz.ru/thread12762.html

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ?


    ,     -75   27,      (Z-match),    ,        ,      ""  ,   -    (10-12).       ,          ,    80 ..   ,        (      ) 8-(((((((((((((

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ?


  ,           ,    " "..   ,   .      "",        ..

----------


## UY3IG

*EU1TX*.    ,    .    LZ2ZK,       .    .    :     ,     .     ,         .     Z-match     1.     80, 40 , 20.   15  10   -   .   ,      20 .    " "            :Very Happy:     -  2,5 .  - 3 .       .    .        75,      EW1MM.   .

----------


## UY3IG

,     160      7 .

----------


## Filin-2000

> .
>     450      1,6 .
>     .     .


       (    )    . -      .     ,      . .
         ,    .   .         .        .
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=25975   ,    ""            . . 
.

----------


## Filin-2000

.       -  .  -  ,     .        .
    ...
     ?
     160.    .   ,     ,      .

----------


## PICachu

> ,     160      7 .


  ?

----------


## UY3IG

*PICachu*.      - Extended Dipolle.

----------


## Filin-2000

> ?,     ??
>  ,   ,  -  ..


   ,     "".   .
  ,    ,            . 8O 
       ,   -   160.   102.  :Rolling Eyes:  
 80-   (            ).
,    ,  .
    6 75.      (100),      3  .       ,      .

----------


## Filin-2000

--    :Smile:  (  ur3iag)
 140   .       "Ш", 1 .       .  1    .   ...
   ,          .
 ...  " ",   ""    ,          3  .        . 
          -  ...    .

----------


## Filin-2000

.  . "-"    - ,     .     :Smile: 
  .



> -200,    ,    ,     ,  ..


 ,   ,     .
     , 15,20 .    ...    .

----------


## Filin-2000

> ,     10...15 -  .


...         .     .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

: RZ3DOH
,  . 
  R           .
  ,  Delta Loop 80-     ,  160-.
   ,   .

     ,  
   , ,   , .
      -   .
   1   ,    .

   ,    -5 
  ,      QRP    100.
 200  ( 3-50)  , , 
 40    ,   , 
     .
 ,    ...
    .

----------

VladiGeo

----------


## ew1mm Gary

+     
,     ,    
        .
  EW1CA    80 ,   ,   10  .
 , ..  ,   ,  
   ""  .
    -  !
    "".

----------


## VladiGeo

.     ,  -  .  -  ? ,         ,   .         ?       ?      4:1    ?

----------

